# latex paint wont stick to latex primer



## dougfra (May 7, 2009)

primed latex painted wall with valspar latex primer waited tell next day and tried to top coat with valspar After three or four passes with roller, its pulling the paint off. I tried light coats heavy coats same result any help


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

That paint is garbage, see if it were any good a rep could come out and look at the problem but being that there is no reps around you call the 1-800 and good luck.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

You primed the wall, and your painting it now but the paint is pulling the primer off?

Or:

You primed the wall and then put one coat of finish on it and now a second coat of finish is pulling the first finish coat off leaving the primer in tact on the wall?

Please explain...


----------



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

you can do it Lowes can help, oh sorry thats Home Depot


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

I did one job with customer supplied valspar paint. I wouldn't call it complete junk but 35$ for kilz grade oil primer is reedeeculous. 

The other thing I noticed was there was a long tacky period with the paint. That slow cure tendancy is probably what's getting you. Crank all the heaters in there and cook it for a day or two and then try.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

So I read the title to this here thread, and sure enough the author has but 1 lonely post here at CT...


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

valspar  right there is most likely the problem


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Could it be that the original top coat had not been primed properly and your pulling off layers right through? You would not believe the number of improperly prepared walls I have seen. One client asked if I "Couldn't just prime" for my work. I said "Sure, but I can not get it under the previous paint work. It needs top be sanded clean."


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

jfranklin said:


> you can do it Lowes can help, oh sorry thats Home Depot


I thought RONA was it. I buy all I can, they still shop North America and buy goods manufactured here. Some things may be very slightly higher in price but I have not noticed. I love keeping people here employed.


----------

